# MECA SBN results



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Event Schedule


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Roberts Acura sound very nice. I had a nice long listen to it very smooth and detailed. Sound stage was deep and wide. Score well deserved!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw David Seals foxbody in the pics but didn't see his name in the results. Did he not compete?Either way I love what he's done with the car over this past year.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I saw David Seals foxbody in the pics but didn't see his name in the results. Did he not compete?Either way I love what he's done with the car over this past year.


Don't think he compete in MECA


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

David took 2nd in Iasca


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

BigRed said:


> David took 2nd in Iasca


Behind who? I heard the Stang sounded very nice.


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

David's mustang was finished here in college station by chris pate the night before it left.


----------

